# freezing a tea ring



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

I have family coming in for a visit & would like to have a swedish tea ring for breakfast one morning, was planning on making stuff ahead, so I don't have to spend all my time cooking while they are here.

Can I make this dough, do the first rise, roll & shape then freeze this thing already shaped, then just thaw & rise, or can I only make the dough ahead & have to thaw & do the final shaping & second rise the night before? (it is sort of like a giant cinnamon roll....).

Then if I can freeze it shaped, anyone have any idea how long it will take to thaw & rise? (don't want to have to get up at 3am to cook the thing either-like these people, but not that much....)


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

freezing the dough: works wonderfully.

step one: obtain a large vat of liquid nitrogen; insert dough....

par-cooking&freezing is impractical for the home kitchen

but! shape don't decorate, overnight in the refrigerator, remove, sprinkle on the 'toppings' over a fresh egg wash, that'll work. 

it only moves things back 1 day, hence this works only for day 1 of visit.

(swedish) think herring + onion/sour cream/mustard sauces/tomato sauces/dill/ . . . . .

of course, they may be quite tired of all that and be more happy to see cornbread and chicken fried steak. . . . . .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My mom used to make these. She called them "Lazy Daisy" coffee cakes. She froze them without their white icing/glaze; I though they were a bit dry and tough. I think rzn's advice would give you a delicious, fresh-baked product.


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

so....no shaping ahead of time if I want to freeze the dough, I could freeze the dough after the first rise, then thaw, the day before, shape & let rise overnight in the fridge & bake in the am?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

once upon a time - years ago - I tried freezing white bread after the first rise, in a loaf pan.

unmitigated disaster.

hopefully someone may know of a different technique if you absolutely must freeze the dough.


----------

